# Sage duo temp



## Balj (Jul 16, 2018)

Hi any help appreciated I have a sage duo temp had for about about 2 years been regularly cleaned and sage Clara Swiss filter changed every 3 months. Recently took the shower screen off to clean. Then I noticed the head please see picture looks like the black coating on it is coming off is this normal and is it ok? 
any advice appreciated many thanks

ps sorry newbie so if posted in wrong section


----------



## Mikewass1 (Feb 21, 2020)

I imagine it's just built up grime that will come off. You can get new shower screens for 5£ off sage


----------



## longhardgrind (Mar 17, 2017)

If I remember correctly, and I may not, there was a thread about this very problem last year or the year before. You'll need to search around a bit. Afraid I can't remember what the outcome was.


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

Mine did that, just the paint peeling. Probably shouldn't happen but I wouldn't worry.


----------

